

Ask HN:At ~48 posts per day, is Techcrunch overdoing it? - Rain_maker

Is AOL putting quantity over quality. Frankly I am unable to bear with the dismal signal to noise ratio nowadays on Techcrunch.<p>Google reader trends show i have read only 6% of the posts.
======
ScottWhigham
I think you are probably right however you've given only two variables - # of
posts over time - and I think you need to add a third: number of writers. For
example, if it's "48 posts per week by one writer", then of course you are
correct. If, though, it's "48 posts per week by, on average, 42 different
writers" then I don't think so.

------
jpd750
quality > quantity - absolutely.

